# Comet Holmes



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 16, 2007)

Full moon will soon overshadow comet (Nov. 16, 2007)


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 17, 2007)

I know this sounds funny but naming a Comet "Holmes" just sounds strange to me.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 17, 2007)

Comet Jeeves would be funny.


----------



## tcalbrecht (Dec 14, 2007)

When I was out the other evening for the meteor shower, I noticed a fuzzy object in the constellation Perseus. It was Holmes. Tonight I could make it out with the naked eye (and my eyes are not that good). Folks should take a look. It's pretty impressive.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 4, 2008)

Old Comets for a New Year (January 4, 2008)


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 4, 2008)

SemperFideles said:


> I know this sounds funny but naming a Comet "Holmes" just sounds strange to me.





Heh, I missed this thread first time around. My wife's and my favorite obscure object is the asteroid "Oldfield." We've spent many evenings looking hard, and many months in anticipation for the next try, but we've never actually seen it.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jan 4, 2008)

SemperFideles said:


> I know this sounds funny but naming a Comet "Holmes" just sounds strange to me.


 
Would you prefer "Watson"?


----------

